
A lot of tech companies in NYC are hiring, here's a list - faramarz
http://nytm.org/made/
======
keiferski
Question: is NYC as strong a place to found a startup as SF/the valley?

Obviously the valley is where many companies are hqed, but NYC's urban
atmosphere is much more appealing to me than suburban California.

~~~
asanwal
NYC is a great place to found a startup. It's overtaken Boston as the #2 place
for VC funding which means capital is available and more and more west coast
VCs are setting up shop here which is good if $$$ is one of the things you are
seeking. (see here: [http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/venture-capital/new-york-
vent...](http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/venture-capital/new-york-venture-
capital-widens-tech-gap-massachusetts-q1-2011))

And there is a thriving and ever-growing tech community as well and as
evidenced by the "made in ny" effort, it is coming together to support one
another. Additionally, for certain sectors (fintech, fashion, ad tech,
ecommerce, etc), the city is very well positioned given many of the
customers/partners are based here.

Of course, the Valley continues to be the leader in VC funding availability
and a place where the startup ethos is part of the fabric of the place, but
NYC is getting there. Of course, Rome was not built in a day, but NYC has
exploded quickly and that progress could accelerate with some of the large
potential companies and exits that could come out of NYC...

<shameless promotion>

We're one of the startups on this list (ChubbyBrain). Our main biz is CB
Insights and we're looking for 3 positions:

1) a front-end developer (must love data visualizations) 2) data journalist
(someone who can tell stories using data) 3) machine learning/NLP expert (find
useful data/signals in unstructured sources).

We're National Science Foundation-backed and are attacking big challenging
problems and some even larger opportunities. And all while going after some
lumbering (but huge) incumbents in our space. Email me (in profile) and I'd
love to chat.

</shameless promotion>

~~~
wickedchicken
NYC is very clearly dominant with respect to the media/government/finance
thing; unfortunately the tech scene gets taken there with it. This is a draw
for some people, if you're into one of those sectors then NYC is roughly the
best place to be in the world.

However, the city is terrible at "technology for technology's sake." Take a
look at most of the companies on this list; virtually none of them would have
come out of a university research lab. That's not a bad thing; arguably most
of HN focuses on the "agile web startup that defines itself on execution"
style of company. I personally wanted to work on something with a bit more
intellectual substance; startups that focus on research and engineering (as
opposed to social coupons or selling stylish eyeglasses online) tend to be
near Boston/Austin/Seattle/SF.

Also note that tech journalism coming out of NYC has the
finance/media/gov't/social slant as well; I tend to distrust the _Times_ '
technology reporting because it's going to inform me about Foursquare instead
of a radical new GPS chip company. If the latter did come up, it would be
viewed through the lens of investment and profit instead of the underlying
tech.

~~~
michaelpinto
Actually there isn't much government stuff here — you see that more around the
DC area. Also if you think of the fact that a company like Google depends on
ad revenue or that Apple is so focused on the the consumer space the fact that
NYC is a media center can be a very good thing. Also while the city doesn't
have a recent history with tech hardware if you look at IBM or AT&T they all
grew up in the tri-state area.

~~~
wickedchicken
> if you think of the fact that a company like Google depends on ad revenue

Google's ad platform was the result of combining Applied Semantics' ad
matching algorithm with DoubleClick's penetration/established partner network.
In other words, the engineers in the Bay needed a way to pay for their sweet
search engine development and just bought ad companies in LA and NYC
respectively :)

~~~
michaelpinto
DoubleClick had more than a sales staff -- they did have technology. Granted
it may not have been as cool, but give NYC some time!

------
helwr
related: [http://www.quora.com/Startups-in-New-York-City/Which-
startup...](http://www.quora.com/Startups-in-New-York-City/Which-startups-in-
NY-are-hiring)

------
ryanb
Tutorspree (YC W11) is located in NYC and we're hiring hackers:
<http://startups.hackruiter.com/tutorspree>

~~~
faramarz
I'm not affiliated with the organizers, but there is a link on that page where
you can submit your company. I strongly recommend you do.

shortcut
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGs3aS1YQTJacno2dEtuWmkyN3cxdkE6MQ)

------
freshfey
localuncle is hiring, too (will submit to the list as well).

<http://blog.localuncle.com/jobs/>

We're hiring:

\- RoR Software Engineer (full-time) \- Software Engineer Intern (part or
full-time) \- UI/UX Engineer (full-time) \- Mobile Developer iOS and/or
Android (full-time) \- Marketing, Community Management and Social Media Intern
(part or full-time)

Contact me (I intern for them) or directly through the page (tell 'em I sent
you, for a delicious cookie!)

------
codabrink
Is there something like this for San Francisco too?

~~~
Aloisius
There's a decent list on Quora for just San Francisco -
[http://www.quora.com/Startup-Recruiting/Which-startups-
are-h...](http://www.quora.com/Startup-Recruiting/Which-startups-are-hiring-
in-the-San-Francisco-Bay-Area)

